# Rocker Cover Removal Help??



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Basically I'm getting my rocker & plug cover Hydro dipped on Wednesday so will need to remove the covers. Just wondering how this is done?

I have a Corsa VXR is it just as simple as removing the coilpack & plugs along with cables then removing Rocker bolts & lifting off?

Also when re-fitting it do I need to grease anything or is it just the opposite of removing it.

thanks.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Pretty much yeah

Nice quick job

Replace the gasket while its off


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Pretty much yeah
> 
> Nice quick job
> 
> Replace the gasket while its off


Cheers, do you have to do gasket at all? & is there any greasing involved.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

No greasing 

Don't HAVE to do the gasket but it's advised and only a few quid so silly not to

Just make sure it's an elring one


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Kimo said:


> No greasing
> 
> Don't HAVE to do the gasket but it's advised and only a few quid so silly not to
> 
> Just make sure it's an elring one


Cheers, so should be a simple job then. I'm in the middle of a project with the car so if I was to get gasket it would be uprated one but if they're not that expensive for OEM then I'll just get one for now.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't think you'll get an uprated rocker cover gasket lol, it's just a bit of rubber

Just the fact the cheap ones perish or don't fit well whereas elring are oe


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Don't think you'll get an uprated rocker cover gasket lol, it's just a bit of rubber
> 
> Just the fact the cheap ones perish or don't fit well whereas elring are oe


Thanks, will be parked on driveway anyway for 5-7 days waiting for rocker cover to come back


----------

